# voglio perfezionarlo quanto più posso



## tonko

Ciao a tutti 

Ho una domanda semplicissima, ho letto questa frase, e qualcosa non mi torna e non mi suona giusto, vorrei sentire la vostra opinione.

_Amo l´inglese e voglio perfezionarlo quanto piú posso._

Ma si puó dire cosi? Coma fai a perfezionare l´inglese, magari vorresti perfezionare il tuo inglese , ho ragione oppure é una frase accettabile? 
Altrimenti come si puó dire?

Grazie.


----------



## Blackman

Certo si presta a dubbi di stile, ma è comprensibile, corretta e accettabile.

Pare voler perfezionare _l'inglese nel suo complesso (_o addirittura un signore inglese..._)_, non la sua conoscenza della lingua.

_Amo la lingua inglese e voglio perfezionarne la conoscenza quanto più posso, _va un po' meglio, per cercare di rimanere fedeli all'originale.


----------



## ursu-lab

Blackman said:


> Certo si presta a dubbi di stile, ma è comprensibile, corretta e accettabile.
> 
> Pare voler perfezionare _l'inglese nel suo complesso (_o addirittura un signore inglese..._)_, non la sua conoscenza della lingua.
> 
> _Amo la lingua inglese e voglio perfezionarne la conoscenza quanto più posso , _va un po' meglio, per cercare di rimanere fedeli all'originale.




Io cambierei anche quel "quanto più posso" con un "il più possibile"...


----------



## Blackman

ursu-lab said:


> Io cambierei anche quel "quanto più posso" con un "il più possibile"...


 
Non v'è dubbio, ho mancato di concentrarmi su questo....


----------



## tonko

_Vi ringrazio per la risposta 

Ma mi viene un altra domanda siccome hai scritto:
"corretta e accettabile"_
non dovrebbe essere _corretta ed accettabile_, si tratta solo di una typo?


----------



## stella_maris_74

tonko said:


> _Vi ringrazio per la risposta
> 
> Ma mi viene un altra domanda siccome hai scritto:
> "corretta e accettabile"_
> non dovrebbe essere _corretta ed accettabile_, si tratta solo di una typo?



Ciao  questo è un argomento diverso da quello della presente discussione, ed è già stato affrontato qui:
a - ad  ;e - ed


----------



## ramy89

<Amo l' inglese e voglio perfezionarlo quanto piu' posso>
Cosi' sembra tu voglia perfezionare il linguaggio di per se',rendendolo piu' espressivo o migliorando comunque la struttura.
Invece se dici:
<Amo l' inglese e voglio perfezionare il mio quanto piu' possibile>
Secondo me e' piu' chiaro.


----------



## effeundici

_Amo l´inglese e voglio perfezionarlo quanto piú posso._

(cit. W. Shakespeare)


----------



## ramy89

Ma se detta in inglese cambia tutto lololol


----------



## marco.cur

Cambia tutto cosa? (non ho capito l'ultima parola)
La frase è accettabile. Nessuno penserebbe che qualcuno voglia cambiare la struttura di una lingua; se uno dice che vuole perfezionare l'inglese è chiaro che vuole migliorare la conoscenza della lingua.
Se poi vogliamo essere pignoli, anche "il mio inglese" sarebbe sbagliato perché nessuno possiede una lingua, semmai la conosce.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sinceramente, l'unica parte veramente *s*corretta di questa frase è quel "quanto più posso" (che mi ricorda l'"a più non posso"...). 

Il resto mi sembra accettabilissimo.


----------



## laurentius87

Chiedo scusa, ma perché _quanto più posso_ sarebbe scorretto?

Chiaramente useremmo tutti, credo, _il più possibile_; ma è una formula grammaticalmente corretta e presente in migliaia di testi italiani. Basta sfogliare testi dell'antico italiano per trovarne a bizzeffe.


----------



## ramy89

Il mio italiano,il mio inglese,etc...si dice.


----------



## ursu-lab

laurentius87 said:


> Basta sfogliare *testi dell'antico italiano *per trovarne a bizzeffe.



Appunto. In effetti dire "scorretta" non è "corretto". Diciamo che è desueta, a meno che quel "quanto" non sia correlativo a un "tanto...." o non sia equivalente a "tutto quello che io posso":

1) gli do quanto posso -> gli do tutto quello che posso (quantità)

2) perfezionare il mio inglese (tutto) quello che posso  -> magari direi "(per) quanto posso" (nella misura in cui mi è possibile) ma *senza il "più".*

Garzanti
*1* (tutto) quello che, (tutti) quelli che: _lo puoi tenere  quanto tempo vuoi_ (tutto il tempo che vuoi); _prendi pure quanto denaro ti occorre_ (tutto il denaro che)
*2*  in correlazione con _tanto_: _c'erano tanti posti quanti erano  gli invitati_; _possiede tanto denaro quanto non si può credere_;  _ho tante preoccupazioni quante non immagini '_ come rafforzativo  di _tutto_: _partirono tutti quanti_; _ha perso tutto quanto_;  _si è sporcato tutto quanto

_*3* nella misura, nella quantità in cui: _ti aiuterò quanto sarà  necessario_; _ha resistito quanto ha potuto_; _impegnarsi  quanto basta_ | con analoga funzione, come rafforzativo del  superlativo rel.: _quanto più velocemente_, il più velocemente  possibile

*5* in correlazione con _tanto_: _quanto più cara diventa la  produzione, tanto minore è il guadagno_; _quanto più si studia,  tanto più ci si accorge di non sapere_; _(quanto) più lo conosco,  (tanto) meno mi piace _


----------



## giovannino

laurentius87 said:


> Chiedo scusa, ma perché _quanto più posso_ sarebbe scorretto?
> 
> Chiaramente useremmo tutti, credo, _il più possibile_; ma è una formula grammaticalmente corretta e presente in migliaia di testi italiani. Basta sfogliare testi dell'antico italiano per trovarne a bizzeffe.


 
Sono d'accordo con te. A me _quanto più posso _non sembra né scorretto né desueto. Basta dare un'occhiata ai risultati su Google. Un esempio da una lettera del 1504:

_Però lo raccomando alla signoria vostra strettamente, quanto più posso_​

E uno dal blog di uno studente universitario (2002):​ 
_Sto studiando quanto più posso_​


----------



## annapo

tonko said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Ho una domanda semplicissima, ho letto questa frase, e qualcosa non mi torna e non mi suona giusto, vorrei sentire la vostra opinione.
> 
> _Amo l´inglese e voglio perfezionarlo quanto piú posso._
> 
> Ma si puó dire cosi? Coma fai a perfezionare l´inglese, magari vorresti perfezionare il tuo inglese , ho ragione oppure é una frase accettabile?
> Altrimenti come si puó dire?
> 
> Grazie.


 

La costruzione della frase è l'unica possibile, se consideriamo che il complemento oggetto è comune alle due frasi. Pensateci:

posso dire:
*voglio perfezionare  il mio inglese il più possibile/quanto piú posso* (qualcuno ci metterebbe anche:_ meglio che posso, _in questi giorni sono tornata in Italia per le vacanze e qui a Milano lo sento dire continuamente_)_

e posso dire:
*amo l'inglese* (si intende benissimo che mi riferisco alla lingua inglese)

ma in pratica, quando le metto insieme, ne deriverebbe:

amo* l'inglese e* voglio perfezionare *il mio inglese* più che posso

siccome l'italiano ama poco le ridondanze (molto meno dell'inglese, tanto per dire ) un italiano medio processa la frase come segue:

amo* l'inglese e* voglio perfezionar*lo* più che posso

e, per economia linguistica, accomuna sotto lo stesso complemento oggetto due complementi oggetti leggermente diversi.


----------



## ursu-lab

E grammaticalmente parlando, visto che non è correlativo ad alcun "tanto", quel *"quanto" **seguito da un "più"* che cosa sarebbe: un relativo (1=quello che) o un avverbio (2=nella misura in cui)?

(1)
_pron. rel_. 
*2* (tutto)* quello che*, (tutto) ciò che: _ho  quanto basta_; _hanno fatto quanto potevano_; _c'è molto di  vero in quanto afferma '_ seguito da un compl. partitivo: _è quanto  di meglio si possa trovare_; _questo è quanto ho di più caro '_  preceduto da prep.: _ho fatto più di quanto pensassi_; 

(2)
*3* *nella misura*, nella quantità *in cui*: _ti aiuterò quanto sarà  necessario_; _ha resistito quanto ha potuto_; _impegnarsi  quanto basta_ | con analoga funzione, come rafforzativo del  superlativo rel.: _quanto più velocemente_, il più velocemente  possibile | _quanto prima_, il più presto possibile; _quanto meno_  (o _quantomeno_), al minimo, almeno 

Se è (1) (e potrebbe esserlo), allora ne deduco che dovrebbe essere "corretto" dire anche:
faccio* quello che(=quanto)* *più *posso per aiutarti 

invece di dire:
faccio quello che posso *(senza "più")*/ il possibile / del mio meglio per aiutarti 


Se è (2) (altra possibilità), allora dovrebbe essere "corretto":
ti aiuterò *nella misura in cui (=quanto) più *posso 

invece di dire:
ti aiuterò (per) quanto *(senza "più") *posso = ti aiuterò nella misura in cui posso.

Che poi si trovi su google, sinceramente non mi sembra una dimostrazione di correttezza grammaticale.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Annapo, 
"un italiano medio processa la frase come segue"
esamina, studia, analizza,...
Se lo fai di nuovo vengo fino a Budapest e ti sculaccio.
(scherzo)
GS


----------



## giovannino

ursu-lab said:


> Che poi si trovi su google, sinceramente non mi sembra una dimostrazione di correttezza grammaticale.


 
Sono d'accordo. Le citazioni che si trovano su Google, però, dimostrano che non è una struttura "desueta".

Comunque il fatto che questa struttura sia stata usata da scrittori di tutto rispetto deve pur contare qualcosa:

_Sì, - diceva Jusepa, sollevandosi quanto più poteva, con le braccia alte _(Grazia Deledda)

_Accese la candela, lento nei movimenti per ritardare quanto più poteva il momento in cui si sarebbe trovato sdraiato in quel letto_ (Italo Svevo)

_In casa, stava quanto più poteva seduta, per non dare a se stessa spettacolo della sua grandezza _(Luigi Pirandello)


----------



## annapo

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Annapo,
> "un italiano medio processa la frase come segue"
> esamina, studia, analizza,...
> Se lo fai di nuovo vengo fino a Budapest e ti sculaccio.
> (scherzo)
> GS


 
No, no, la processa proprio: nel senso più turpemente anglicistico che il termine comporta, non hai sentito il _mumble mumble_ in sottofondo ?

PS io adesso non sono a Budapest ma in Italia per le vacanze. 
Capisco tutto senza sforzo: solo il senso letterale delle frasi, ma pure le sfumature. Che figata!


----------



## marco.cur

La elabora.


----------



## ramy89

Boh...so solo che mi dovete un' aspirina


----------



## laurentius87

giovannino said:


> Sono d'accordo. Le citazioni che si trovano su Google, però, dimostrano che non è una struttura "desueta".
> 
> Comunque il fatto che questa struttura sia stata usata da scrittori di tutto rispetto deve pur contare qualcosa:
> 
> _Sì, - diceva Jusepa, sollevandosi quanto più poteva, con le braccia alte _(Grazia Deledda)
> 
> _Accese la candela, lento nei movimenti per ritardare quanto più poteva il momento in cui si sarebbe trovato sdraiato in quel letto_ (Italo Svevo)
> 
> _In casa, stava quanto più poteva seduta, per non dare a se stessa spettacolo della sua grandezza _(Luigi Pirandello)



Decisamente. Infatti è una struttura forse leggermente antiquata, ma pienamente corretta.

Altri esempi da Google Libri, in ordine cronologico:


[...] accelerava quanto più poteva (Alfieri)

[...] riguardarla, ascoltarla, e simili cose, e la seguiva o cogli occhi  o cogli orecchi quanto più poteva (Leopardi)

[...] girava l'altra davanti a sè, accennando quanto più poteva della  dolorosa scena all'intorno (Manzoni)

[...] piena di pericoli e di sorprese, nella quale egli si studiava di  estorcere quanto più poteva (Arturo Graf)

[...] da levarsi al più presto, ogni mese, e quanto più poteva (Pirandello)

[...] correggere la propria andatura, piegando quella difettosa quanto più poteva, fino a quando sentì davvero male (Paolo Giordano, *2008*)

[...] chiese a un tratto Devid, che faceva sempre domande alla sorella,  allungando quanto più poteva il collo sottile (Antonio Debenedetti, *2010*)


A me Svevo, Leopardi, Manzoni, Graf, Pirandello e pure due scrittori contemporanei tendenzialmente bastano.


----------

